# Resort for family gathering



## Nickolai M Miotto (Jan 8, 2019)

Looking for ideas for this October, trying to ge the entire family together. 9 adults 9 kids. Preferably close to lake michigan or huron. Anyone have suggestions 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Nickolai M Miotto said:


> Looking for ideas for this October, trying to ge the entire family together. 9 adults 9 kids. Preferably close to lake michigan or huron. Anyone have suggestions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you just are looking for a beautiful campground on Lake Huron, there is a State Park just north of Rogers City. I tent camped there, and didn’t check out all the RV facilities. There were large shaded campsites with electric and water. I didn’t check into sites with sewer hookups. In October you should be able to get sites with views of the lake. 
I prefer my sites and parks less developed, and this park had that feel. I was salmon fishing for the weekend. Other than paddling long hours, eating, and sitting back happy and tired, enjoying a beer in a quiet beautiful place, I didn’t pay much attention to anything else.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

Oscoda KOA is open til the first weekend in October I believe- it’s a great family campground and great owners. About 2 miles from Lake Huron. There’s a little park not far from there right on Lake Huron. Or you can drive north of town and there’s 2 roadside parks with miles of beaches- and also dog friendly!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

What kind of accomodations are you looking for? Tawas has several resorts right on the water.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The Ocqueoc outdoor center has a mess hall with a walk in cooler and two commercial ovens, 2 bunkhouses that would sleep 100 people, Ocqueoc lake and River frontage. There’s a fire pit for the evenings, a canoe, and 12’ boat available.
There’s no heat and the water gets shut off mid Oct by the cranky maintenance man. If your get together is early Oct, heat may not be a concern.
It’s equidistant from Cheboygan and Rogers City, not far off US 23.
The Center is County owned and maintained. It used to be a CCC camp and is one of only a few remaining. It’s no 5 star resort but is a cool place.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

VBRO a big house. We have done that for groups of up to 25. Ended up in a couple of mansions, which were surprisingly affordable, splitting the cost.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

+1 VRBO


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I like VRBO but they sure are getting greedy as a company. Cleaning fees have gone through the roof on most places. We recently rented a place in Tennessee for July near lake chicamagua. The place said it slept 6. We rented it for 4 people. 2 adults and two highschool kids. A week after renting an additional $450 was added to our bill. We questioned why and the ownee said it wasnt him it was VRBO and he couldnt take it off. He said he inquired and it was supposedly a fee for extra people. The add recently changed from sleeps 6 house to sleeps 4. We have 4 people so I cannot understand the logic. 

Right after we booked the highschool national bass fishing championship was anounced and I think they just wanted to capitalize.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Our House in Missouri took a big hit this year also, through VRBO. We rented a house for a flat fee. Now they are charging us $50 per person, per day over 3 people. Plus bumped up the house cleaning fee also. I am going to buy another fifth wheeler and start hauling that for our trips. They are getting greedy, I agree. Trying recoup losses from covid it appears.


----------

